
Show HN: unYouTube - Mindful entertainment with curated videos - thisisrajat
https://unyoutube.com
======
ksaj
Maybe I'm missing some finer detail, but clicking on thumbnails seems to just
bring up more thumbnails, with the name of what I click as the title.

~~~
thisisrajat
Whoops! Seems like the video did not load for you. Can you tell me which
device were you trying this on?

------
egfx
Hi @thisisrajat .. please message me at the contact email on my github
(github.com/egfx)

